# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] Δεν μπαίνει το DVD

## olorin

Γεια σας.
Έχουμε ενα PS3 slim το οποίο σαν να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι έχει μπει dvd μέσα...Δηλαδή βάζω το DVD , το πιέζω για να μπει, άλλες φορές μπαίνει και άλλες όχι....και όταν παταω το κουμπί για να το βγάζει το βγαζει....Το ανοιξα,έβγαλα το μεγάλο γρανάζι που μπορεί να μπλοκάρει τη κίνηση αλλά και πάλι τίποτα...Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## olorin

Καμιά βοήθεια παιδιά;

----------


## Papas00zas

Για κουμπί μου κάνει....δοκιμασες να το ανοίξεις και να βραχυκυκλώσεις στιγμιαία επαφές με κατσαβίδι να δεις αντίδρασηΝΎ

----------


## olorin

Το κουμπί δουλευει.Δειτε στο video τι κανει:

http://youtu.be/SWBFdhkrgDI

----------

